# Goat carts and harness?



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi, 
I have a 100 pound cashmere wether and I would love it if he could pull a cart :greengrin: . But where can you get harnesses? We could build a nice cart, but any suggestions on how to train him and where to get a harness? Thank you! onder:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Sounds like fun. Check out workinggoats.com also the google training a goat to pull a cart. Lots of info on the net. I think there is someone on this forum that has experience with that, hopefully they'll step in.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

There is some general info on my site http://sites.google.com/site/2creeksgoats/
as far as harnesses go you can get them from hoegger goat supply, http://www.facebook.com/pages/DW-Harnes ... 6102238742 or make your own using the instructions on my site. http://sites.google.com/site/2creeksgoats/testing

I post things on my blog http://2creeksgoats.blogspot.com/ about the way I train and I know some other people as well have had success with this method... Hope that helps and feel free to post/pm/or e-mail any other questions 
M.


----------



## spot (Jan 7, 2012)

www.llamaproducts.com
they have harnesses


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a conspiracy to make a harness out of dog leashes. I just need some heavy duty string to sew them together . . . .
And a young Alpine female to train :thumb: 
Let me know if you find any at a good price. And if you post your plans for the cart, I'd be really interested to see how you are doing it


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I bought mine from a gal. I really like it, and is was super affordable. Here is her email. GreatGoatGear at aol.com and web: http://www.greatgoatgear.com She is also willing to work with you on payment and prices.


----------

